# Bumble Bee betta



## cstamour (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello everyone. Im new here, but not new to owning bettas. I found this guy today and wanted to show him off. Is it true Bumble Bees are rare?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 


When I stopped by at Petco a couple of month ago, I didn't see Bumble Bess bettas. They are creative to give betta attractive names. Do Bumble Bees have black and yellow only coloration?


----------



## cstamour (Jan 18, 2017)

So they arent "special"? I guess I got ripped off. They had one called a Paradise betta.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I can't really tell from the picture. My guess is his coloration is what called "chocolate"?
http://www.bettafish.com/250708-post2.html


They are not usual but at the same time not very rare, I think. Other members can give better opinions.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

He is either a Chocolate or a pale Mustard Gas. Sorry, nothing special. But hey... you didn't get ripped off... you got a beautiful betta! 

ETA: Bumble Bee & Paradise are just fancy names. The Paradise was to get people away from Blue Tangs (Finding Dory?) and I have no clue where they got the Bumble Bee.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Bumblebee is usually just a black and yellow koi Betta ^^ the guy you have Isa young paradise - blue and yellow bicolor


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bumblebee/Paradise is just a way petco came up with to make more money off of MG/Chocolate bettas. They aren't really actual terms. Your guy is a chocolate I believe, gorgeous boy and definitely not a rip off. Granted, charging $22 for a delta tail betta is a little ridiculous IMO but still gorgeous fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PetSmart, PetCo, AquaBid.com and eBay have marketing ploys and that includes giving fish names that don't exist. :-( Even though there's no such thing as an MG (Mustard Gas) as that name was copyright/patented? by the breeder, people still use it. What people call MG is a bi-color. Send us a photo of your boy in his new home and we can better tell what color he is. In the cup it's quite impossible.

BTW, the only "rare" Betta of which I'm aware are the ones sellers take the liberty of labeling as such. ;-)

You might find this link helpful:

Colors & Patterns - BettaSource.com


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Aw, all bettas are special!
And it can be quite amazing how much a pale, cold betta sitting in his little cup of ammonia-contaminated water can brighten up and flourish in a few gallons of clean, heated water! Give the little guy a chance and show us a picture of how he turns out.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hopefish said:


> Aw, all bettas are special!
> And it can be quite amazing how much a pale, cold betta sitting in his little cup of ammonia-contaminated water can brighten up and flourish in a few gallons of clean, heated water! Give the little guy a chance and show us a picture of how he turns out.


I agree. Plus each betta has its own personality that makes it even more special!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@Fanatic, I'll have to respectfully disagree.  Bettas can live in waters up to 86*F but 78-82*F is ideal for them.


----------

